# Recent Experience with Grizzly



## OlBull (Jul 30, 2014)

I was recently traveling on personal business and just so happened to pass by the Muncy, PA Grizzly store, (imagine that!), and stopped in to pick up a few items for the tool box.  I purchased a digital height gauge and a few other items and went about my business.  On return home, about 4 hours south of Muncy, PA, I examined my goodies.  I was disappointed to find the warehouse clerk gave me the wrong height gauge.  When I spoke Grizzly on their 1-800 number, I was given the expected "We will have to check our stock in the warehouse to see if a mistake was made." statement from their phone representative.
Well, long story short, I received a phone call within 3 business days stating my claim was valid.  A UPS mailing label was emailed to me so I could return the 'wrong' item to the Muncy warehouse.

I received the correct digital height gauge in a few days.  All at no additional cost to me.

Can't ask for any better than that!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 30, 2014)

Of the few occasions I've had reason to contact Grizzly's customer support I've had nothing but excellent experiences. I too can ask for nothing better.  

Bill


----------



## eaw99517 (Jul 31, 2014)

I purchased one of their metal lathes a couple of years ago.  Had a few minor issues with it during the warranty period.  Switch went bad, ordered some addition parts for it etc.  Spoke to the Folks in their Technical Support Dept  on several occasions.  Top notch customer service, and the folks in the Technical Support Dept. really know their products inside and out.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought a G4003G lathe 14 months ago and it has been a great lathe, never a problem. The other day I found I needed to finally make a metric thread. I've cut many american threads but have avoided metric threads like the plague. Anyway I turned to the metric gear chart and saw that I need a 26 and 60 tooth gears. Opened the tool box that came with the lathe and there were my 7 change gears. Picked up the smallest and largest gears and cleaned the cosmoline off them. Wait a minute this one is 69 teeth and the next gear down is 50. Okay, 6 correct gears 1 wrong. The hub is even too big for the shaft so it can't be used on my lathe. 

I called Grizzly and explained the problem. The rep (Tina) stated that it sounds like they made a mistake but she can't authorize a replacement and sent it up the chain for review. They called back today and said that since it is out of warranty by 61 days they are unable to provide the correct part. I know I didn't clean the cosmoline off the gears to check the tooth counts when I received them, rather I had a little faith when I saw that I had the correct number of gears that they were a set. The gear is only $40 shipped but them not correcting their error is wrong. Will make me think twice.

Dave


----------

